# Sunny days



## MarianM (Oct 29, 2014)

Well... weather was superb today so i decided to go for a walk in the woods and as allways i took my old faithfull friend with me. Absolutely love this fork!

The result:









Guess who's having squirrel and fries for dinner tonight?!


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Nice hunt bud! Lovely litle slinghsot!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting ... looks like a lovely day.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

great shooting! How long was your walk?


----------



## JBarber (Feb 22, 2015)

Awesome shooting! We certainly are getting some nice weather in the UK at the moment.


----------



## MarianM (Oct 29, 2014)

slingshooterPT said:


> Nice hunt bud! Lovely litle slinghsot!


Thanx mate!


----------



## MarianM (Oct 29, 2014)

Charles said:


> Great shooting ... looks like a lovely day.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


It sure was Charles! Best one so far


----------



## MarianM (Oct 29, 2014)

RUBEN_CO said:


> great shooting! How long was your walk?


thanx mate. i'd say around 4 hours. it was a small patch of wood but i took my time


----------



## MarianM (Oct 29, 2014)

JBarber said:


> Awesome shooting! We certainly are getting some nice weather in the UK at the moment.


thanx alot m8! Let's just hope it lasts a bit longer..All the best!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very nice haul,congrats


----------



## MarianM (Oct 29, 2014)

bigron said:


> very nice haul,congrats


Thank you sir!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

That's some good shooting ! What range was that pigeon at ?


----------



## MarianM (Oct 29, 2014)

zippo said:


> That's some good shooting ! What range was that pigeon at ?


thanx. i'd say 10 yards more or less. poor choice on the landing spot!


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Great shooting man.


----------



## MarianM (Oct 29, 2014)

The Warrior said:


> Great shooting man.


Thank you!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Yummy...


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

That's just great, you go out for a walk and come back with a pouch full of game, I go out for a walk in Lancaster, Ca and see one ground squirrel and a group of section 8 housing scum bags cooking meth !

Seems that your area is a lot nicer than mine ... congrats buddy on some good shooting.

wll


----------



## MarianM (Oct 29, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Yummy...


Got that right TT!


----------



## MarianM (Oct 29, 2014)

wll said:


> That's just great, you go out for a walk and come back with a pouch full of game, I go out for a walk in Lancaster, Ca and see one ground squirrel and a group of section 8 housing scum bags cooking meth !
> 
> Seems that your area is a lot nicer than mine ... congrats buddy on some good shooting.
> 
> wll


Sorry to hear that wll! You could take some practice shots on them u know!(oups, did i say that out loud? )) This place has its fare share of scumbags as well but...i try not to get too stressed about it( hard thing to do at times). Thank you for your comment and better luck in the future. Cheers!


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Nice walk indeed!

But how long does it take to prepare a squirrel? 
(in your case there's enough of them, of course!)
I hate raclette, all that fumbling..
I always wonder how much meat a squirrel brings
and if I'd hunt them (if it was legal here) or
surrender regarding the over all effort?

kind regards,

Be


----------



## MarianM (Oct 29, 2014)

BeMahoney said:


> Nice walk indeed!
> 
> But how long does it take to prepare a squirrel?
> (in your case there's enough of them, of course!)
> ...


Hi, Be! To be honest i'm the type of person that doesn't like to waste any meat, regardless the size of the game. I personally tend to eat 2 squirrels per meal(and i do like my squirrels), my wife feels content with just one . I think they are worth the effort of shooting, dressing and kooking even if there is only one kill per session(which i've had plenty of).

Others however don't bother with just one squirrel/pigeon or if they do they usually only take the middle and the back legs which make up for the bulk of the meat on a squirrel.

Regarding the preparation time, it usually takes me about 10 minutes or less per squirrel from bag to freezer. What i do is i drench them in water, make a slit at the base of the tail, cut through the bone and then peel back the skin pulling on the tail and hind legs in opposite direction. What you are left with are the "jacket and trousers"of the squirrel. Peel those off, cut off the head and feet, gut, and there u have it. That-s just the way i do it, Maybe others have a more eficient way of doing things.

Hope that answers your questions. All the best!


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey Marian, thank you for the reply!

I was just wondering. I read a bit about this, and it seems that the red squirrels which

are classified as vermin in the UK are not (yet) living in Germany. - But we seem to have

black Siberians..

I was wondering because the red (which are lovely "peaceful" creatures are rather small,

I suppose less than 100 grams of meat.. Plus it´s illegal to hunt them anyway.

(I was thinking about what if the grey appear here - but it will never be legal to

hunt for everyone - you need a "fisherman´s diploma" to go fishing here.- if you

purchased the general right to do so. - PLUS the right for the river/lake - if possible at all..)

So it was a daydream, nothing more.. (dreams of vast woods in other parts of the world..)

Anyway: kind regards,

Be


----------



## MarianM (Oct 29, 2014)

BeMahoney said:


> Hey Marian, thank you for the reply!
> 
> I was just wondering. I read a bit about this, and it seems that the red squirrels which
> 
> ...


Wow..lots of crazy laws over there...

The red squirrel is actually endagered here because of the introduction of the grey(which are the actual pest). I've been here allmoast 2 years now and i've never seen a red in the wild. The greys are larger in body than the reds and they are real bullies with preety much all the wildlife here so they get hunted quite heavily, mainly with air rifles. They can be quite distructive with the flora as well and carry a disease that only affects the reds-part of the reason the reds have massively dropped in numbers.

I''d never aim at a red even if they weren't endangered...they are freakin' gorgeous creatures 

All the best!


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

neither would I !!

- but my grandpa´s mother once did.. she shot off it´s tail.. 

I remember a forest i visited as a kid - in the "Kleinwalsertal"

(city of "Fischen") where the tourists "tamed"

the population by feeding them.. Like in a Disney movie..

kind regards,

Be (-ing unable to get that curs"e"r  below that quote - hence my reply above..)



MarianM said:


> I''d never aim at a red even if they weren't endangered...they are freakin' gorgeous creatures
> 
> All the best!


----------



## 1Wally (Nov 14, 2014)

MarianM said:


> BeMahoney said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Marian, thank you for the reply!
> ...


Yes, Grey squirrels are public enemy number one over here. Apart from in city parks maybe. I know people who shoot hundreds with the rifles and don't even eat them. A few others feed them to their ferrets. I started eating them a couple of years ago and have never looked back. They're certainly not in short supply.

Atb


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

1Wally said:


> MarianM said:
> 
> 
> > BeMahoney said:
> ...


Hey Wally,

I just read about a cook in the UK that mixes their literally grey meat with rabbit

meat for a better taste. And he said that the meat needs to be cooked very long

to get a soft result. - Which again made me wonder if I´d want to hunt them if I

could (meaning if I was a much better shooter plus it would be legal..)

kind regards,

Be


----------



## 1Wally (Nov 14, 2014)

BeMahoney said:


> 1Wally said:
> 
> 
> > MarianM said:
> ...


To be honest Be, when I first cooked a few squirrels, I had looked up a recipe online that involved braising them with vegetables for over an hour. The recipe was an adaptation of a rabbit recipe from a celebrity chef and I enjoyed it so much its all I've done since.

I think I prefer squirrel to rabbit anyway and haven't mixed the two, although I know it is done.

As for quick frying etc. I couldn't comment as I really don't know.

Atb, Wally.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks like skillful shooting and humane dispatch.


----------



## 1Wally (Nov 14, 2014)

MarianM said:


> Well... weather was superb today so i decided to go for a walk in the woods and as allways i took my old faithfull friend with me. Absolutely love this fork!
> The result:
> 
> 
> ...


What ammo were you using mate? Lovely catapult by the way.


----------



## MarianM (Oct 29, 2014)

flipgun said:


> Looks like skillful shooting and humane dispatch.


Thanx mate!


----------



## MarianM (Oct 29, 2014)

1Wally said:


> MarianM said:
> 
> 
> > Well... weather was superb today so i decided to go for a walk in the woods and as allways i took my old faithfull friend with me. Absolutely love this fork!
> ...


Thanx. I mainly use 12mm lead now but have taken both squirrel and pigeon with 8 and 10 mm lead in the past. Cheers!


----------



## New dog old tricks (Jun 13, 2013)

BeMahoney said:


> Hey Marian, thank you for the reply!
> 
> I was just wondering. I read a bit about this, and it seems that the red squirrels which
> are classified as vermin in the UK are not (yet) living in Germany. - But we seem to have
> ...


 Greys are the pest in the uk. Just In case any uk boys read this and start blasting reds. Don't mean to be a "know it all" but I'd hate to see anyone get in hot water.


----------



## MarianM (Oct 29, 2014)

Don't even know what regions still have reds. Preety sure mine doesn't anymore...


----------



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

MarianM said:


> Don't even know what regions still have reds. Preety sure mine doesn't anymore...


I have personally never seen one either


----------



## 1Wally (Nov 14, 2014)

Cumbria holds the bulk of the population if I remember right.


----------



## MarianM (Oct 29, 2014)

1Wally said:


> Cumbria holds the bulk of the population if I remember right.


Guess i'll have to visit Cumbria then!


----------

